# What are the symtoms and causes of a perforated intestine in a dog?



## dylanalexander55 (Jul 19, 2012)

9 year old lab vomiting, vet thought it was pancreatitis from blood test results. 4 days of not eating drinking little water took her back . She stopped breathing after I left her there all day for tests. He left her in the back while he did a scheduled surgery on another dog before looking at her. While they were treating her with IV fluids she crashed couldn't bring her back. He did an autopsy and found perforated small intestines with bad infection in her abdomen, called it Peritonitis. Why didn't he suspect this? What are the causes of this? There were no Foriegn objects. Could steroids have caused this? She was being treated for arthritis. otherwise very healthy


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am afraid I cannot help with your questions
But I am very very sorry for the loss of your dog

There is lots of knowledgeable people on here and hopefully someone will be able to help you 




Vicki


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

dylanalexander55 said:


> 9 year old lab vomiting, vet thought it was pancreatitis from blood test results. 4 days of not eating drinking little water took her back . She stopped breathing after I left her there all day for tests. He left her in the back while he did a scheduled surgery on another dog before looking at her. While they were treating her with IV fluids she crashed couldn't bring her back. He did an autopsy and found perforated small intestines with bad infection in her abdomen, called it Peritonitis. Why didn't he suspect this? What are the causes of this? There were no Foriegn objects. Could steroids have caused this? She was being treated for arthritis. otherwise very healthy


I know that in humans that peritonitis can be caused in cases such as apendicitis where the appendix ruptures releasing the pus and infection into the body and from there enters the blood stream I would assume, so If the intestines were ruptured I assume it would have the same effect all the undigested food and bacteria would be released into the body causing the toxins to build up and enter the blood stream. Its not something that I know a lot about and only knew that much because I had appedicits and mine burst and was at risk of it. Plus I knew of a dog that swallowed a tea towel which blocked the intestines which they managed to surgically remove but it was touch and go because of the possible risks of it.

This should tell you more. its merck veterinary Manual that i have looked up for you so its a reliable source.

Merck Veterinary Manual

Merck can be a bit hard to digest sometimes so her is an abreviated short version.
Peritonitis Symptoms in Dogs | eHow.com

Hopr this is some help.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

dylanalexander55 said:


> 9 year old lab vomiting, vet thought it was pancreatitis from blood test results. 4 days of not eating drinking little water took her back . She stopped breathing after I left her there all day for tests. He left her in the back while he did a scheduled surgery on another dog before looking at her. While they were treating her with IV fluids she crashed couldn't bring her back. He did an autopsy and found perforated small intestines with bad infection in her abdomen, called it Peritonitis. Why didn't he suspect this? What are the causes of this? There were no Foriegn objects. Could steroids have caused this? She was being treated for arthritis. otherwise very healthy


Sounds like she had a adverse reaction to the steroids. It can also be caused by A bacterial infection which can get in from an open wound or a perferated organ such as the small intestines like yours. The perferation could have been caused by the steroids.

It is usually diagnosed by taking fluid from the abdomen, blood tests and clinical signs.

Symptoms can be fever, vomiting, Rapid breathing, diarhorea, Low blood pressure, low body temp.

There is alot more info you can get from your vet but i dont know exactly how much info is relevant. Have a chat with the vet. Very sorry about your dog


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.

My Lab pup died of peritonitis due to a foreign object

If the intestines were perforated I would have thought something would have had to have been inside could have been a growth of some sort.

My mum died of peritonitis too and hers was due to a tumour.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss.
A dog with a perforated intestine and peritonitis would be very sick. I take it you are wondering if it had been diagnosed quicker whether your dog would have lived.
It is very serious and it would probably have been fatal whatever. It would not be something easily suspected so by the time the dog was sick enough for the vet to wonder about it it would have been too late.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

My condolences - but parvovirus springs to mind.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> *I know that in humans that peritonitis can be caused in cases such as apendicitis where the appendix ruptures releasing the pus and infection into the body and from there enters the blood stream I would assume, so If the intestines were ruptured I assume it would have the same effect all the undigested food and bacteria would be released into the body causing the toxins to build up and enter the blood stream.* Its not something that I know a lot about and only knew that much because I had appedicits and mine burst and was at risk of it. Plus I knew of a dog that swallowed a tea towel which blocked the intestines which they managed to surgically remove but it was touch and go because of the possible risks of it.
> 
> This should tell you more. its merck veterinary Manual that i have looked up for you so its a reliable source.
> 
> ...


I agree with this highlighted in Bold. I too at 11 years of age suffered with burst appendix, which lead to peritonitis. I would think with perforated intestines the dog would be at risk of peritonitis.

OP I'm sorry to read about the loss of your dog.


----------



## Terry1962 (Jun 19, 2017)

My pup was speyed a week past Monday, she went very silent sand flat and was very sick, she hadn't eaten or drank anything and never moved unless I moved her, she was finally taken in as an in patient, put on the drip as well as if anti biopics for pancreatitis. I told the vet on Friday that I thought it was her vowel as I had smelt faeces from her breath. They made many assumptions, one she's very quiet.........my dog was off her rocker lol, two she's a fussy eater.........she's a grubber, would eat your hand if she got the chance and three we are sending her home as it looks like she's the type of dog that won't eat when away from home........eh she eats better away from home. I refused to allow them to send her home and the vet agreed to scan her, she then called me saying she was painful around the bladder area and they had found an area of swelling so they were going to open her up again. The call I got after surgery infuriated me, her belly was full of pus and her bowel was twisted with a tear in it, she had to have part of it taken away. I lost the plot saying I had told them this was what was wrong from the beginning and this must have happened during surgery, the vet was adamant hat they don't touch the bowel during Spey, of course they do, they have to move the bowel to get into the womb etc. She said the internal wound was healing nicely with the sutures but the infection could be down to the sutures......surely the wound would be as well. She also said that she was putting a feeding tube in as it had been 9 days since she ate.....no tube. This morning she's really flat and still refusing to eat. To let you understand this is a tiny chihuahua who can't afford not to eat. I have had nothing but lies, slip ups and cover ups


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry you and your dog are having such a hard time. I hope you have had opportunity to speak at length to the vet and voice your concerns ,and that your girl makes a full recovery.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I know you have opened up an old thread.. and I feel so sorry for what has happened..

Hopefully the vet as @SusieRainbow has said can put your mind at rest..

Bowel problems can be the result of anything...is the problem. This may have happened without surgery..

If I was you I would ask to talk to someone in authority at the vets who will be able to give you a clearer a picture without necessarily issuing blaming why these things happen.

I think what the vet meant about the bowels and spay, is that surgical tools do not come into contact with the bowels so it's highly unlikely they caused the problem, and handling of the bowels is done with care whilst spaying...it's more they feel around for the the reproductive organs and remove them, than days of old when spay scars were much bigger and they probably did remove the bowels from the cavity to access the uterus and ovaries. A simple gentle feel around of for reproductive organs, would very unlikely to cause this problem.

A feeding tube is not a great thing to do on a dog, it requires more anaesthesia, and just as an awareness the tube is stitched in to place. Feeding tubes are only used as a very very last resort. The tube may not have been positioned as your dog may have been too unwell to have this procedure.


----------

